# I own an ipad now



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I said to myself when they where released in the US 'I'd love an ipad, but I cant justify buying one'

I had a play on one last night and managed to justify it to myself.

I now own a 16gb wifi ipad.

I've just got it home, so im charging and syncing it.

And if you wonder how I justified it?
I have a powermac g5 for editing in my room, my brother has an imac in his, and when my parents want to use a computer for looking on the internet they use one of ours. So instead of buying a macbook to use anywhere in the house which would just be used for internet stuff. Ive bought an ipad for us all to use. I had no need for a 3g model, since its going to be used in the house.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one, I got one too, I didn't justify it to myself as it really is something I don't need, but sometimes those are the best gadgets


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lol don't you just love justfying things to yourself! I always have to 'justify' any purchase in my mind! Must have a guilty persona!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Theres an actual name for that.

I'm a nightmare for making things fit and justify them to myself ol


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

arrgghh. need to flog something, that will be my way of justifying buying one. out with the old, in with the new  :lol:


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

can you use the ipad for full internet browsing ?????????????


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

boyasaka said:


> can you use the ipad for full internet browsing ?????????????


yup, only thing they dont have is flash support, but its a minor niggle imo.

wish i had the cash for one :thumb:


----------



## evo360 (Oct 3, 2008)

Had a play with one today love it like the iPhone another gadget I don't need but will proberly buy but no flash support why any way around this


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mick1985 said:


> yup, only thing they dont have is flash support, but its a minor niggle imo.
> 
> wish i had the cash for one :thumb:


there is a program that allows this i have just been reading about


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Are we going to get some photos then? Would like to see some, whats the keyboard like?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Are we going to get some photos then? Would like to see some, whats the keyboard like?


The keyboard is very nice, im still getting used to it but feels very good upto yet , im loving the way some sites work, i.e with basic info on the side and full info on the right side, mines now Jailbroken which took about 1 minute :doublesho, was so east, heres a quick snap of the keyboard


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Typical posts deleted!!


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by boyasaka 
can you use the ipad for full internet browsing ????????????? 

yup, only thing they dont have is flash support, but its a minor niggle imo.

forgive the lack of pc lingo but what does flash support mean ,, what wont it do then ??


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Typical posts deleted!!


I reckon before you complain you should at least be looking at the correct thread :lol::lol::lol:

Here is the thread to help you http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=168242


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

182, what advantages/disadvantages are there for jailbraking them?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

byrnes said:


> 182, what advantages/disadvantages are there for jailbraking them?


Well, you can add cydia which brings programs that are not available on iTunes, also if your into dodgy activities you can get all the iTunes apps free, this is of course not what i wanted it for


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

hi ive got a quick question.can you use it straight out the box or do you have to sync it with your pc?im going away tomorrow and im thinking of picking one up on the way to the airport and want to use it while im away.
thanks


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mr kuryakin said:


> hi ive got a quick question.can you use it straight out the box or do you have to sync it with your pc?im going away tomorrow and im thinking of picking one up on the way to the airport and want to use it while im away.
> thanks


It needs to sync with iTunes first


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks might just get one anyway


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

S the Internet just as slow as the iPhone or more like a pc/mac?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

CupraRcleanR said:


> S the Internet just as slow as the iPhone or more like a pc/mac?


IMO its far faster, and more user friendly


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The wifi card of the ipad is much improved over the iphone, after all theres a lot more space to stash it!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Really thinking about one but i really dont need it... between imac, mb pro and iphone... ive got enough to make my own ipad


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

scottgm said:


> Really thinking about one but i really dont need it... between imac, mb pro and iphone... ive got enough to make my own ipad


LOL, me too :thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

boyasaka said:


> forgive the lack of pc lingo but what does flash support mean ,, what wont it do then ??


some online games run through flash (which is an add on for windows/mac) also some websites run using a flash plugin (although most do not) so these wouldnt run correctly.

but as blue_182 has said if they havent already done so im sure they soon will release an app/addon that will resolve this issue :thumb:


----------



## flyfs6 (Nov 13, 2006)

It's quicker than my pc for browsing the forums on :-D


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

do pc world sell them? my nearest apple store is miiiiles away, probably the bullring


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> do pc world sell them? my nearest apple store is miiiiles away, probably the bullring


A lot of PC World's and Currys are stocking them - just depends if they have any left!!!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Already problems with the wifi, jeez people demand alot eh? of course there will be teething problems.


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

I got mine from PC world sheffield yesterday, the Apple store in MEadowhall only have the 64GB 3G left but PC world had all models in stock.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

woo, got one  :lol: oh dear!!

i didnt get a fecking sim card for it tho!! grrr


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Replying now on my pad, they are truly amazing devices 

If anybody is after one the pcworld in Sheffield has around 15 64gb wifi models left


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Had my iPad pre-ordered so had it delivered last thursday.
It's a fantastic machine.

I didn't justify it at all, it was firmly in the 'need' pile, rather than the 'want' pile 

It's a much better device than say an iPod touch, in that it's much more responsive, the keyboard is great to use (it's responsive enough to be able to touch type). The internet is great, all the sites i've used have rendered fine and i've not had to resiuze (zoom in).
Obviously the flash support is a minor niggle, but most sites now don't use flash heavily.

The standard apps (email, calendar etc) are all expanded upon comapared to the iPhone (the email for example when in landscape has all the emails down the side, and then has a reading pane on the right).

I have bought the Apple case for it which doubles as a stand/support for it.
I'd highly recommend this as it make using the iPad so much easier when resting it on a surface (desk, or even your knee).
However, the iPad is a very tight fight, so the case isn't the best if you want to put the iPad in and out of the case etc.

If anyone is in doubt, then go and demo one.
Please don't write this off as a 'big iPod touch' etc... it's so much more!

(oh, and for those with an iPhone. Consider getting the wifi ipad and jailbreaking the iphone. Doing this allows you to run a program called 'MyWi' which turns your iphone into a wifi hotspot.
You can then connect to the internet on your ipad via your iphone).


----------

